# Best Keiko-gi and Tabi brands?



## RoninX (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello!

I´d like to know your opinion on wich are the best brands for tabi and keiko-gi. 

I´ve used the same cimac uwagi for more than 10 years =). Now i´m tempted to buy a Kwon.


----------



## bwindussa (Nov 26, 2009)

On this subject, does anyone know of a place that sells wide tabi? My shoe size is 13EEEE US.

Thank you


----------



## Bruno@MT (Nov 26, 2009)

For keiko gi I really like fuji gi.
Tabi I don't know. I use the ones I ordered via my sensei, and they are bought in japan.


----------



## Kajowaraku (Nov 26, 2009)

For keiko gi; fuji is a great basic gi that is sure to last you a long time, and for a good price. If you are looking for something more: I personally like Juka, and: Shureido. But that's easily going to cost you at least 150 euro for a gi. I've got a black shureido on order, if they are available here in Belgium. Hard to beat shureido imho .


----------



## RoninX (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone know what gi soke uses?


----------



## ElfTengu (Nov 29, 2009)

RoninX said:


> Anyone know what gi soke uses?


 
Budo Nord claim he endorses their jujutsu gi.

https://www.kachi-do.com/budonordshoganjujutsuuniformadvancedjujutsujujitsugibla-p-1332.html

I have recently found the best out-of-the-bag gi I have ever worn, it is a Blitz 'Kokuba' black judogi, designated for 'student' use, rather than master/instructor/competition/gold etc etc, but was soft, flexible and extremely comfortable from day one, is a little more lightweight than most judogi, and more than tough enough for the demands of taijutsu. No jacket ties to lose, padded knees on the trousers, and a tie-waist on the adult sizes, so no red railroad round your belly after training with nasty elasticated pants!

http://www.blitzsport.com/Adult-Student-Judo-Suit?sc=9&category=11146

And nice and cheap too.

Even if I were to become very wealthy I would probably stick with this gi for evermore. I love it!

As a sidenote, I bought a 'jujitsu' gi from Blitz 18 months ago and it is still stiff as carpet and causes much undesirable nipple chafing so it proves that it is not always the brand that is unfit for one's needs, just the particular product. Forget their jujitsu gi, go with the black judogi!


----------



## RoninX (Nov 30, 2009)

ElfTengu said:


> Budo Nord claim he endorses their jujutsu gi.
> 
> https://www.kachi-do.com/budonordshoganjujutsuuniformadvancedjujutsujujitsugibla-p-1332.html
> 
> ...




I think Soke often uses a Shurite keiko-gi.


----------



## Shawn Lindsay (Feb 20, 2011)

bwindussa said:


> On this subject, does anyone know of a place that sells wide tabi? My shoe size is 13EEEE US.
> 
> Thank you



I'm not sure if your found an answer to your Tabi question......and yes, a little Necromancy.....

:bow:

AYYA have some awesome looking Tabi, and they do custom orders.....colors, materials, soles, and of course, SIZING.

Check them out.
http://www.ayyawear.com/store/footwear/tabi/
:bangahead:


----------



## ElfTengu (Feb 24, 2011)

Or get some leather tabi from Ercan (advertised on Kutaki), I think he works from a drawn outline of your foot.


----------



## kenjutsushi (Apr 9, 2011)

If you live in the Baltimore, MD area, the heavyweight black gi I purchased from Kiyota Company is the best I've ever owned.  I like the fit and style of it and the material is very durable.  They don't have a web site but they have a small store front and do mail order by phone.  I usually wear a 5 but got a 6 I think they use japanese measurements.  Just order a size larger than you usally wear.


----------

